# Forums, sub-forums and categories



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

I have spent significant amount of time in trouble-shooting a user problem which was not a problem after all.
It had to do with getting an error message when trying to open a new thread. Now after finally getting enough information; its elementary, Dear Watson:

The Sax on the Web Forum is in matter of fact a collection of forums and sub-forums on three hierarchical levels. Also, we have something called categories which cannot accept posts.

They are sort of a list of underlying sub-forums, for example Doubling.
Although there is (perhaps misleadingly) a blue '*Post New thread*' button, clicking it will print an error message:

*Sorry! This forum is not accepting new posts.*

You just better believe that, go back and choose one of the sub-forums where you can start a new thread.










Patient: "Doctor, it hurts when I do this..."

Doctor: "Then stop doing it."


----------

